# The heat is on...



## jmorel (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like the ground temps are on there way up this week starting out early Monday in the low 40s and climbing this week. any luck at all,we will be blessed with some rainfall that will facilatate good growing conditions for the fungi. With average temps, average rainfall,average spring thaw, heck, we may have at least an average crop this year for a change! Thank you "Mother nature"!


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

They are calling for 70's and thunder showers this week. Im pumped! :lol:


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Seen alkinda signs things are waking up today.Dogwoods blooming and such but no fungal love.Hope we get rain today.


----------

